# My First Reo



## Beebz (23/1/17)

I have finally got my first Reo!
Soooo happy!!







Sent from my SM-T116 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 17


----------



## shaunnadan (23/1/17)

Nicely done !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (23/1/17)

Now.... 

Tell us the build, atty, wick, juice ???? 

We all waiting

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Beebz (23/1/17)

28g Kanthal, 1.5mm ID - not sure what the best build would be, maybe you can suggest something? I have a Cyclone. Wicked up with cotton bacon and Vapour Mountain - Banana Cream juice. Nom Nom!

Sent from my SM-T116 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (23/1/17)

DJ Beebz said:


> 28g Kanthal, 1.5mm ID - not sure what the best build would be, maybe you can suggest something? I have a Cyclone. Wicked up with cotton bacon and Vapour Mountain - Banana Cream juice. Nom Nom!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T116 using Tapatalk


That sounds about right for the Cyclone. Stunning Reo, congrats. Most welcome to Reoville, Reonaut.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## shaunnadan (23/1/17)

DJ Beebz said:


> 28g Kanthal, 1.5mm ID - not sure what the best build would be, maybe you can suggest something? I have a Cyclone. Wicked up with cotton bacon and Vapour Mountain - Banana Cream juice. Nom Nom!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T116 using Tapatalk



Good build!

You can also try some nichrome for quicker ramp up times.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Beebz (23/1/17)

Andre said:


> That sounds about right for the Cyclone. Stunning Reo, congrats. Most welcome to Reoville, Reonaut.


Thank you so much! 

Sent from my SM-T116 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beebz (23/1/17)

shaunnadan said:


> Good build!
> 
> You can also try some nichrome for quicker ramp up times.


Yeah I need to get myself some nichrome!
Appreciate the advice!

Sent from my SM-T116 using Tapatalk


----------



## E.T. (23/1/17)

DJ Beebz said:


> I have finally got my first Reo!
> Soooo happy!!
> 
> 
> ...



Congratulations on your first Reo. She looks great

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (23/1/17)

Wow, congratulations @DJ Beebz. Wat a cool Reo. Enjoy it Reonaut.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beebz (23/1/17)

E.T. said:


> Congratulations on your first Reo. She looks great


She is!

Sent from my SM-T116 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beebz (23/1/17)

Petrus said:


> Wow, congratulations @DJ Beebz. Wat a cool Reo. Enjoy it Reonaut.


Thank you!

Sent from my SM-T116 using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan (23/1/17)

@DJ Beebz if you want to get rid of some of those scratches just use a scotchbrite pad . The raw finish cleans up very nicely

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beebz (23/1/17)

shaunnadan said:


> @DJ Beebz if you want to get rid of some of those scratches just use a scotchbrite pad . The raw finish cleans up very nicely


I would like to customize it. Sprayed or dipped..

Sent from my SM-T116 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spydro (23/1/17)

DJ Beebz said:


> 28g Kanthal, 1.5mm ID - not sure what the best build would be, maybe you can suggest something? I have a Cyclone. Wicked up with cotton bacon and Vapour Mountain - Banana Cream juice. Nom Nom!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T116 using Tapatalk



*Excellent start for a first Reo* @DJ Beebz. 





I'm a DLH vaper so my two 2013 Cyclones are drilled out for more air intake. Favorite builds in them in the day on a couple of my 2014 Reo Woodvil's running my DIY joose was 26KA1-2.5mm-7w @ .8Ω.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (23/1/17)

Congrats on the REO @DJ Beebz !
Wishing you many happy vapes!
All the best

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/1/17)

DJ Beebz said:


> I have finally got my first Reo!
> Soooo happy!!
> 
> 
> ...



Congratulations bud, absolutely marvellous. A nice buff and shine and she will sparkle like a tropical islands calm ocean .

Are you sure you didnt want to sell me that one  

I need a raw reo grand in my life 

Wish you many happy vapes bud.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Beebz (24/1/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Congratulations bud, absolutely marvellous. A nice buff and shine and she will sparkle like a tropical islands calm ocean .
> 
> Are you sure you didnt want to sell me that one
> 
> ...


Lol thanks.. Nope, she's a keeper!


Sent from my SM-T116 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beebz (24/1/17)

Silver said:


> Congrats on the REO @DJ Beebz !
> Wishing you many happy vapes!
> All the best


Thank you very much!

Sent from my SM-T116 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel (24/1/17)

My builds on the Cyclops (Cyclone AFC) :

Single : 2mm KA1 28g , 5 wraps , just under 1.0ohm nice ramp up good for tobaccos
Dual : Dual SS316 28g , 5 wraps , about 0.4ohms hits like a train

As always you are dealing with a mech mod so battery safety is paramount , stick to the single coil builds at first

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (24/1/17)

Congrats on the reo @DJ Beebz 

Looks amazing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beebz (24/1/17)

Riaz said:


> Congrats on the reo @DJ Beebz
> 
> Looks amazing


Thanks

Sent from my SM-T116 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spydro (17/4/17)

My first Reo, a Copper Vein Mini 2.1 with a brass RM2 was bought used off classifieds in August 2014. The last one I bought was in March 2016 and was Reo #33.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------

